# Learning Spanish



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

This BBC site looks really good for those who are learning Spanish, and who and want to practice. The characters speak at normal speed with "normal" Spanish, not dumbed down, but there's plenty of explanation and practice exercises. You can also play the video as many times as you like/ need!! 

BBC - Languages - Spanish - Mi Vida Loca


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> This BBC site looks really good for those who are learning Spanish, and who and want to practice. The characters speak at normal speed with "normal" Spanish, not dumbed down, but there's plenty of explanation and practice exercises. You can also play the video as many times as you like/ need!!
> 
> BBC - Languages - Spanish - Mi Vida Loca


Yes, I have used Mi Vida Loca, and also Spanish Steps on the BBC website. The great thing about using online learning is that you can go over and over the same thing as many times as you need, without feeling an idiot because you are asking the teacher to repeat millions of times! I am now going to the lessons organised by Mijas town hall which are fantastic value for money - works out about 10 euro a month for two classes of an hour and a half each. I think I'll go over the BBC courses again as well


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> This BBC site looks really good for those who are learning Spanish, and who and want to practice. The characters speak at normal speed with "normal" Spanish, not dumbed down, but there's plenty of explanation and practice exercises. You can also play the video as many times as you like/ need!!
> 
> BBC - Languages - Spanish - Mi Vida Loca


So PW, how long did it take you to become totally comfortable with Spanish?? reading, writing and speaking??

Jo xxx


----------

